# Rabbits, northern part of the state?



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

Does anybody know anything about how the rabbit population is up past promontory or kelton or snowville areas??


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

got 3 on the sage hen hunt up somewhat around snowville. . they were just bustin till i was like 3 feet away from them though. i am sure their were a lot more. found out that trip that cocoa likes retrieving long ears as well


----------



## cowmilker (Dec 17, 2008)

I went up to Kelton over Thanksgiving weekend, and didn't see half as many as there were last time I went (2 rears ago). In a whole day of walking around we maybe saw 15 to 20 rabbits, all Jacks.
Last time we went we probably saw 15 to 20 Cottontails and 25-30 Jacks.


----------



## Dead Drifter (Nov 22, 2008)

Two years ago the population was up in that area. Word got out, and on every weekend since, people have been out there thining the herd. It doesn't take long, with that kind of pressure, for the population to diminish.


----------

